# adding a home made weir to our water feature.



## kirk (16 Jul 2014)

Hi all some years ago I built a small water feature using some concete blocks and some old natural slate tiles removed from a floor.  It been running for some years now and the weekend finally got round to sorting the weir that was in my mind.   How it looked before....>


----------



## kirk (16 Jul 2014)

slate cut ready. 

  cut with a diamond blade on a 4 1/2" grinder. 

 I used silicone to assemble it. 

 had to cut the top out a bit with the grinder to lower it a bit.


----------



## kirk (16 Jul 2014)

Not happy with with hight so I'll put another pic up a bit later when I've set it in a bit further and got it running again.

 cheers kirk


----------



## kirk (16 Jul 2014)

Just finished lowering the weir( may stop me wanting a wee so often in the night when the windows are open.)  grid cut to fit around the weir. 

   I used a bit of vasaline on a cloth to liven up the tyles too.


----------



## kirk (16 Jul 2014)

Closer shot, I've also cut a few slithers of tyle so I can create eddies, and hold the water back.  My two boys will be playing micro poo stick later 

.


----------



## Edvet (16 Jul 2014)

Won't the lillies mind the flow?


----------



## kirk (16 Jul 2014)

Hi, good point but it's only trickling off the end. They seemed ok with current from the filter before I made the weir so fingers crossed all will be ok.


----------



## foxfish (16 Jul 2014)

Great job you did too!


----------



## 电我PDA (17 Jul 2014)

不错的


----------



## James O (17 Jul 2014)

不错的 is Chinese for 'good' according to google translate 

Kind of a teeny tiny rill you've made there.  If the edge is perfect and the flow totally steady you can create a curtain of near laminar flow that is totally silent - no more midnight toilet runs


----------



## kirk (17 Jul 2014)

It's not a perfect edge, most things I do/ make have the rustic look,....... Look good through one eye or from a distance. I will be having a fiddle now you say that. First I must make the kids bog frog pool quite it's making a racquet.


----------



## Edvet (17 Jul 2014)

kirk said:


> most things I do/ make have the rustic look


----------

